# Puff 2013 Group Pipe - Open Discussion Thread



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

This the thread to toss out ideas for what we'd all like to see in 2013's pipe. Styles, carvers, materials, voting and polling process -- it's all up in the air. There's absolutely no obligation. This is just to get a discussion going.

I'm sure nothing will be finalized for at least six or seven months, so if you think you want in, you've got plenty of time to start scrimping.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

As everyone knows I'm a huge fan of Tinsky's pipes an he showed how easy he is to deal with by allowing each member to customize to their liking. I personally would love to see him do the 2013 pipe.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

I would really like to see HWeibe as the 2013 Puff pipe maker


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Well we don't even know if hweibie is up for it. As for tinsky he already did the 2012 pipe so lets try to get someone else


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Pale Horse said:


> I would really like to see HWeibe as the 2013 Puff pipe maker


That's interesting. I've only seen and read good things about his work. And he's game for tackling different shapes.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

I think that if we are going for brand pipes that we should get a good deal on them, or we help out indie pipe makers assuming their prices are reasonable


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

i think we should talk to our own hekthor weibe


----------



## zx7rider (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd love to have h.weibe do it, but I doubt he'd be able to meet the demand, That or we'd be getting our pipe by the time the 2014 pipes arrive. Not hating on him at all. One guy can only do so much.

I vote for churchwarden as the style.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

i agree but they all more or less look the same.. the reason i did not buy one last year was because i am a member of another forum who also had tinsky make their custome pipe of the year and ours was almost identical...


MiamiMikePA said:


> As everyone knows I'm a huge fan of Tinsky's pipes an he showed how easy he is to deal with by allowing each member to customize to their liking. I personally would love to see him do the 2013 pipe.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Weren't there a couple of carvers last year that passed but said they might be interested in the future?


----------



## Smoke King David (Mar 11, 2007)

I would like to see Bob Hayes get some consideration.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

johnb said:


> i agree but they all more or less look the same.. the reason i did not buy one last year was because i am a member of another forum who also had tinsky make their custome pipe of the year and ours was almost identical...


I understand where you are coming from, but I believe that has a lot to do without the fact that the members chose Tinsky's 2011 Christmas pipe as the club pipe. He will make any shape we ask him to make. If he is selected my obvious suggestion would be to pick a shape other than his upcoming 2012 Christmas pipe so it is more original.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

After reading last years thread, and seeing that we went with a more expensive, boutique type carver, that this year we should go with something more mass produced and affordable.


----------



## scl-ztt (Oct 4, 2012)

TheRooster said:


> After reading last years thread, and seeing that we went with a more expensive, boutique type carver, that this year we should go with something more mass produced and affordable.


Just curious, how much was last year's pipes?


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I would love to see a church warden....so I second the church warden suggestion!!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

scl-ztt said:


> Just curious, how much was last year's pipes?


Looks to be $185, in the cheapest trim.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Captain Enormous / Dave McCarter is one member who should be looked at. I love Hektor's thread and he should be considered. Any carver can always say no if they do not have the time or desire, but they should at least be allowed to do so before being written off.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

mturnmm said:


> I would love to see a church warden....so I second the church warden suggestion!!


I third the church warden but with a Rhodesian bowl.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Dr. Plume said:


> I third the church warden but with a Rhodesian bowl.


A churchwarden is just a stem style. We could have an option for a long stem with nearly any shape. 2011's was like that. I'm sure Johs would have been up for that option in 2010 too.



MiamiMikePA said:


> I understand where you are coming from, but I believe that has a lot to do without the fact that* the members chose Tinsky's 2011 Christmas pipe as the club pipe*. He will make any shape we ask him to make. If he is selected my obvious suggestion would be to pick a shape other than his upcoming 2012 Christmas pipe so it is more original.


If I remember correctly, didn't everyone just vote on a vague "bulldog" and left the finer details of shape entirely up to the carver? If that's the case, I don't blame Tinsky for sticking with a familiar shape. I'd like to see the forum get more detailed this time around. I've considered even posting sketches of potential shapes.

Another idea that struck me was having everyone carve their own meerschaum. Altinok sells these that have the same quality mortise and tenons as his other lines. You really don't need any special tools, as meer carves easily when soaked in water. Everyone could end up with a personal, yet club pipe.


----------



## Baron_Null (Jul 25, 2012)

drastic_quench said:


> A churchwarden is just a stem style. We could have an option for a long stem with nearly any shape. 2011's was like that. I'm sure Johs would have been up for that option in 2010 too.
> 
> If I remember correctly, didn't everyone just vote on a vague "bulldog" and left the finer details of shape entirely up to the carver? If that's the case, I don't blame Tinsky for sticking with a familiar shape. I'd like to see the forum get more detailed this time around. I've considered even posting sketches of potential shapes.
> 
> Another idea that struck me was having everyone carve their own meerschaum. Altinok sells these that have the same quality mortise and tenons as his other lines. You really don't need any special tools, as meer carves easily when soaked in water. Everyone could end up with a personal, yet club pipe.


If the 2013 style ends up being a churchwarden, I'll actually make a serious effort to buy one. So that's a +1 on the churchwarden.

As much as I like the idea of having one-of-a-kind personal pipes, your idea seems like a great way to get me to ruin a perfectly good block of meerschaum :wacko:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I think a carve your own is a fantastic idea as I have always wanted to do it. Not to bring up old wounds but after a thread I think I decided to say away from the company you recommended. Anyway that sounds really cool and pipes and cigars has a briar carve kit for less than thirty so A lot more people could participate. You could also talk to a carver and get a stamp done and get him on board to do custom stems and maybe finishes to boot. What a neat way to have a custom pipe for 2013


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

With my budget, I might be able to swing a cob...Stupid gas prices.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

We could do cob wardens with forever stems.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I think if you choose a churchwarden you will eliminated even more smokers than an expensive pipe would.

The 2012 Puff pipe started at $155 I believe.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

MiamiMikePA said:


> I think if you choose a churchwarden you will eliminated even more smokers than an expensive pipe would.
> 
> The 2012 Puff pipe started at $155 I believe.


No offense but I seriously doubt it..... Why do people get the pipe of the year? Probably not because they need another pipe more likely they want the pipe of the year because its a puff thing. With that said on the 2012 pages I didn't a post that said I don't want a bulldog just that it was too expensive. It would be cool as I said above to do a carve your own and have a piper builder do custom stem work for those who want something other than standard. Or something cheaper still special cob with forever stems and why not a cob thy smoke great.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Guys, you can opt for a churchwarden stem with virtually any pipemaker we go with. That's pretty much a given. Really, it's great news for churchwarden fans in a sort of have your cake and eat it too way. Stem length should be an option not a style. That way we'll have more people on board.

The idea of a cob has been brought up in the past. I like it, but not as a pipe of the year. I want all possible assurances that my Puff Pipe will last several lifetimes, and while some cobs can take a beating, they are always more temporary than briar or meerschaum. I have a Forever Stem, and I highly recommend them, and they will last, but I'd rather pick a pipe of the year than stem of the year. Just my two cents.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Troutman22 said:


> Captain Enormous / Dave McCarter is one member who should be looked at. I love Hektor's thread and he should be considered. Any carver can always say no if they do not have the time or desire, but they should at least be allowed to do so before being written off.


Hear, hear.


----------



## Baron_Null (Jul 25, 2012)

drastic_quench said:


> Guys, you can opt for a churchwarden stem with virtually any pipemaker we go with. That's pretty much a given. Really, it's great news for churchwarden fans in a sort of have your cake and eat it too way. Stem length should be an option not a style. That way we'll have more people on board.


I know that stem length is an option, but part of my wanting to spend $150+ on a pipe would be the sense of solidarity with fellow puffers. I don't think it would be the same if everyone had- for example- a bent billiard with standard length stems and I had a bent billiard with a churchwarden stem. But then again, I also liked the carving our own meerschaum pipes idea, which is the conceptual opposite to my wanting to have a similar pipe to other members of the board, so my opinion should probably just be ignored. :biggrin1:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Baron_Null said:


> I know that stem length is an option, but part of my wanting to spend $150+ on a pipe would be the sense of solidarity with fellow puffers. I don't think it would be the same if everyone had- for example- a bent billiard with standard length stems and I had a bent billiard with a churchwarden stem. But then again, I also liked the carving our own meerschaum pipes idea, which is the conceptual opposite to my wanting to have a similar pipe to other members of the board, so my opinion should probably just be ignored. :biggrin1:


I agree with you on the wardens and meerschaum. Maybe my opinions are moot as well?.


----------



## zx7rider (Jul 6, 2012)

I know I wouldn't purchase a $120 block of meer to only ruin it carving it.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

I would rather not do the Churchwarden. I think a good quality Meer is a great Idea, maybe Altinok? Here's a link of what the 2011 was: Altinok Meerschaum Pipes - PUFF PIPE 2011

I think a smooth Meer would be awesome, and then we could have a thread dedicated to watching them age/color.

This idea is sounding better and better as I type it!!!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

If it was done in 2011 def shouldn't repeat.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

The idea of carving your own pipe IMO is a terrible idea for a club pipe. Sounds like a good idea if a group of guys wanted to do it for fun post pics ect, but as a club pipe I don't see the appeal. 

Many complain about pipe pricing, but I'd be curious to know how many bought this years pipe. Seems to me like a good number picked them up, butni have nothing to compare it to.

I don't understand the wanting to do something on the cheap. This is amonce a year purchase that you have months tom plan for. The club pipe is supposed to be something special, not some cob that a better stem is thrown on. I get not wanting to make the pipe crazy expensive, but I don't get the wanting to make it crazy cheap either.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

You don't have to spend a 185 to get a great special pipe either. I am sure there is something to please all less than a hundred. Def doesn't have to be a cob but my opinion is that Club pipes should cover the whole spectrum of smoking pipes not just one or two aspects in different shapes ( probably why i like the church warden idea and there are specialty cobs like Riccardo Santia Ultimate Corn Cob Pipe (6) - Aristocob but that's just an idea. Carve your own might sound like not the best idea for everyone and maybe not the best for a club, maybe indeed better for group or people to do but I don't think it terrible.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree with Mike.

Anyone can get themselves a cheap pipe anytime with no effort.

This is a club buy, and we get MONTHS to save for it. I'm VERY frugal, and a club buy like this is the perfect excuse for me to get myself a pipe I would otherwise never buy.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I could get behind a meer if we were going high end like a "Dunhill Man" carved by the Emin brothers or low end as a knock around basic shape with a smooth finish. I'm pretty particular about my meers. 

I'll opt for a standard length stem vs a churchwarden length though. I bombed hard a with 2 churchwardens because I never smoked them. 

As for shapes...I'm hoping to see either calabash, apple,or Dublin shapes with a good sized (about 1.6" min bowl depth) bowl.

edit (clarification): I'm not voting strictly on a meer. I'd love to see a briar. Just laying ou my meer criteria.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> I could get behind a meer if we were going high end like a "Dunhill Man" carved by the Emin brothers or low end as a knock around basic shape with a smooth finish. I'm pretty particular about my meers.
> 
> I'll opt for a standard length stem vs a churchwarden length though. I bombed hard a with 2 churchwardens because I never smoked them.
> 
> ...


Definitely with you on the Dublin it's my favorite shape yet I don't own one.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Always wanted to own a Randy Wiley!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Maybe Joe Skoda is up to the task? Home - Skoda Pipes


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Maybe Joe Skoda is up to the task? Home - Skoda Pipes


I'd have to sell a kidney.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

You only need one anyways.  nothing saying Joe wouldn't be willing to do something cheaper though. Just a thought (on Joe. The kidney thing is all you)


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

KickinItInSD said:


> I would rather not do the Churchwarden. I think a good quality Meer is a great Idea, maybe Altinok? Here's a link of what the 2011 was: Altinok Meerschaum Pipes - PUFF PIPE 2011
> 
> I think a smooth Meer would be awesome, and then we could have a thread dedicated to watching them age/color.
> 
> This idea is sounding better and better as I type it!!!


Love me some meer, and I can vouch for Altinok's pipes. Just ask shuckins, who's still probably a little teared up by the tribute pipe we Squids presented him with last Valentine's Day.










































But as has been said, meerschaum was recently done here on puff - may be a while before it comes around again. But when it does, I'll be ready.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

That's an awesome bomb!!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah it is!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

In Altinok's favor, he really went above and beyond for us in 2011. He's the only one who created a web page for us and laid out a host of options we didn't even think to ask for. Something like seven stem colors, spigots, churchwarden stems, custom cases, super-sizing, beeswax coating, at least six different finishes - which he was willing to have further customized by request (example: I asked about getting the tobacco leaves carving sans flowers, answer: no problem). And they shipped in record time even though they came all the way from Turkey.

I'd be cool with a briar too, but that 2011 meerschaum is the best-smoking pipe I have.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> . . . but that 2011 meerschaum is the best-smoking pipe I have.


I'm already kicking myself for not participating in 2011 - don't have to rub it in.

:biggrin:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm already kicking myself for not participating in 2011 - don't have to rub it in.
> 
> :biggrin:


He's still got the order page on his website, so it might not be too late yet...

Altinok Meerschaum Pipes - PUFF PIPE 2011


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> He's still got the order page on his website, so it might not be too late yet...
> 
> Altinok Meerschaum Pipes - PUFF PIPE 2011


Oh, trust me, John. I've seen that plenty of times on his website. But if I had ordered it back then I could have easily slipped it by the warden - things have changed at the Geek household, I tell ya... not so easy these days.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Oh, trust me, John. I've seen that plenty of times on his website. But if I had ordered it back then I could have easily slipped it by the warden - things have changed at the Geek household, I tell ya... not so easy these days.


Get a PO Box, that's what I did. Slip stuff in the house now via work laptop bag! Shame the steps I had to resort to!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Hambone1 said:


> Get a PO Box, that's what I did. Slip stuff in the house now via work laptop bag! Shame the steps I had to resort to!


Yeah, but what to do with those damning credit card statements? Now, if I took $200 in Safeway gift cards (SCRIP for my daughters school), I wonder if they'd let me pay in those? Hmmmm, may be a good workaround...

Sorry, we're derailing the thread - back to group pipe discussions.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Hambone1 said:


> Get a PO Box, that's what I did. Slip stuff in the house now via work laptop bag! Shame the steps I had to resort to!


Hope she doesn't find it.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

guys we can go the name brand road such as a mass produced peterson's ect. But how special would it be? Not much imho. If we help out an indie pipe maker with a large order then we as a community would be doing the hobby itself a service. But business is business and we need to be given a good deal; after all it's a large order with a pipe with the same shape and just different finishes. Also it's not like we are going to order 50 pipes and demand it in 2 weeks, they would be trickled in as people get their money in order.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I agree with Ben...I'd much rather get a handmade pipe than something mass produced.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

zx7rider said:


> I know I wouldn't purchase a $120 block of meer to only ruin it carving it.


Ain't that the truth...this calls for a poll!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I doodle pipe shapes in Paint sometimes. Here's a quasi-LOTR thing I was thinking about the other day. It's got a deep bend like an Oom Paul, but with a canted Dublin bowl. It'd be a chin hanger that's effortless to clench. Just another idea. I'm sure I'll post a few of these.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Comments on the suggestions so far:

1) I agree that going with an 'indie pipe maker' (nice term!) makes the pipe a lot more special than getting a Peterson or something.

2) I don't like the 'carve your own' idea at all. I mean, it's a nice idea to try, but not for a club pipe.

3) Personally, I'd like to see a lower priced pipe like the one Johs did for us the first year, just to encourage more participation.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd be pleasantly surprised if anyone could under-bid Johs.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> Captain Enormous / Dave McCarter is one member who should be looked at. I love Hektor's thread and he should be considered. Any carver can always say no if they do not have the time or desire, but they should at least be allowed to do so before being written off.


^^ This. I think that we should at least make the offer before heading "out." I also like the idea of Joh's pipes - they are consistently purty. That said, this would be one hell of an investment for me.

And I know that many people don't care for wardens, and that they don't always fit the pipe (warden freehand?). That said, what about a pipe with a regular and a warden stem? It's been done before, and I can see it as an option.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd like to see a lower priced pipe. Over $150 when we're buying in bulk like this just seems like too much to me. We should have serious buying power and I really think we should be able to slide in under $100 on a club pipe.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Agreed


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Now that's a good thought Chase.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

As for pricing goes, I understand that we all want to support the hobby but... There is a saying that says " we want to be saints, not necessarily martyrs"


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

We lost the price war last year, which is why I didn't get the 2012 pipe. I think most of the people voting to buy the 2013 pipe will be able to afford more than I'm willing to pay again this year, so I definitely am not counting on a $100 pipe. One of the common personality traits of people with plenty of money is that they have little appreciation for what it means to not have enough. I don't have a single pipe that costs as much as last year's pipe and wasn't going to make the rest of my old friends feel self-conscious.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Jim,

Makes a very valid point...why doesn't everyone post the very most they would be willing to spend on a pipe. That way we can figure out what the MAJORITY of people want to spend. Most of my pipes are Tinsky, which is why I was fine with spending the $165 last year, but I totally get why others wouldn't or couldn't. My vote from the start has been a handmade non mass produced pipe, but I am def fine with trying to get someone on the lower end if that's possible. Would love to be able to get this done for $100, but I'd say my MAX is around last years pipe $165-175.

Also, I'd like to add that the it appears as though the higher end guys won out last year, not sure how this went down because I became a member after all the deciding was done. I personally think maybe it's a good idea to flip from year to year. On the even years do a higher end pipe on the odd years do a more affordable pipe. That way you may not decide to buy the pipe each year, but at least every other year it's closer to what you like. I know a big part of this hobby for me is collecting the pipes and I tend to like a little bit higher end stuff, but I get that this isn't the case for everyone for whatever reason.

Doing this would also eliminate the pricing question every year. So say on the odd years the pipe must be between $50-$100 and on even year it must be between $150-$200 or whatever this is just an example.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MiamiMikePA said:


> I personally think maybe it's a good idea to flip from year to year. On the even years do a higher end pipe on the odd years do a more affordable pipe.


A very good idea in my book! :tu


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Jim. As stated before I tend to like a higher end pipe, but it isn't fair to the people who dont to not get what they want either. We can even start a thread with rules for each year so people aren't guessing each year what route the pipe will take. Sicky it and have some thing like this...

Odd Years:
$50-$100
Can be mass produced
Briar or Meer
Whatever...

Even Years:
$150-$200
Must be handmade
Briar
Whatever...

Again these are just thoughts to make this process a bit easier from year to year and also help that everyone gets a shot at something closer to what they like at least every other year. Because there is no way you can satisfy everyone every year.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Brinson said:


> I'd like to see a lower priced pipe. Over $150 when we're buying in bulk like this just seems like too much to me. We should have serious buying power and I really think we should be able to slide in under $100 on a club pipe.


Agreed... Again.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Do we have serious buying power? Just out of curiosity do we have any idea how many bought the pipes in the past.

As far as saying $150 is too much because of quantity just isn't a valid statement. If you buy 10 Aston Martins you are going to get a better deal I'm sure, but that doesn't me you are going to get them at the price of a Ford Focus. I know that's a ridicules example, but if you are buying a $200 pipe and getting it for $150, which is 25% off that seems pretty good to me.

I love Tinsky's pipes and I think he's a great guy, butnif we do indeed have buying power the $10 off he gave us last wasn't great I will agree with that. With that being said we have no idea how many people bought from him and he had no commitment so I don't blame him for the small discount. Maybe if each person put down a deposit so the maker could get an idea of numbers we'd get a bigger discount.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

I would reckon our buying power is probably doubled at $75-$100 as opposed to $150-$200. I understand the drive for the club pipe to be something special... I, however, had kind of figured that it would be something we have in common, and as such something most of us feel ok spending the money on.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I Completely understand where you are coming from and I agree to an extent, which is why I'm suggesting this alternate year idea. I'm trying to not be bias as well and I don't think I am considering I'm a higher end pipe guy and this based on I'm proposing would be a lower end year. I just think if we really want a deal we will have to get a realistic number and be willing, once all the details are sorted out, to put down a non refundable deposit to whoever is making the pipe. If I was a pipe maker giving a discount based on buying numbers I'd want a firm number before I gave the discount.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Living on a fixed income, even $50+ is stretching my limit pretty thin. I love the idea of flipping. I'm not going to be offended at all with what people pick, because it still lies with me to decide if I care to spend that much or not.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

MiamiMikePA said:


> Do we have serious buying power? Just out of curiosity do we have any idea how many bought the pipes in the past.


Serious buying power? Not really. I thought we would too when we started this, but all in all, we haven't received steep discounts. Johs' was less than what you'd pay for a comparable Johs on smokingpipes. Altinok's was probably the steepest discount, as our pipe would've likely cost $189 - $200 as a non-group pipe.

How many do we buy on average? Right around 30. Give or take seven or so, I think.

On cost, yes last year there was a choice between moderate and expensive, but more importantly it was a choice between a handmade Tinsky and a regular old Peterson + a stamp. I was out last year, but that's not a difficult choice for most to make. Now, a moderately priced handmade Johs vs an expensive handmade Tinsky -- that's a debate! I'm wondering if the first poll shouldn't be handmade vs mass produced. Handmade can still be had at or just under $100, though -- so it's really no contest in my view. I don't know why anyone would want to opt for a factory shape, when most makers are willing to make ANYTHING for us. I mean, we could get stuff you've never seen! Just some ideas and possible shape combos that come to mind:


a barrel-shaped bowl that's anything other than straight - canted, or deep bend like an Oom Paul, you never see that
any bowl shape in an Oom Paul that's not a billiard while we're at it
a straight-shanked volcano
oval or diamond (bulldog) shank on bowl that doesn't commonly get one, like a diamond shanked-billiard or an octagon-shanked egg
a chubby/stout shape like the very small handful G.L. Pease has been designing as of late

Anyhow, I'll PM Hektor and see if he'll give us any input or display interest in a bid. If you know other carvers on the forum, do the same. Send them the link to this thread. Failing that, Johs and Altinok have proven themselves reliable and open to the kind of customization a PotY should have.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Great info d_q! I agree with you, we don't have to go super high end, but I'd like to keep it handmade. Idk if we can get a handmade for what the guys wanting a bit lower end really want, which was the reason for my alternating year suggestion. Idk if a poll asking for handmade vs. mass produced is a good poll just because what will more than likely happen would be the guys wanting cheaper will vote mass while high end guys will vote handmade. If this is the route we go the best bet would prob to be a cost poll with options being something more like $50-$100, $100-$150, & $150-$200 or something like than.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Just out of curiosity is there 1 person who is usually in charge or takes the lead in getting the club pipe made and if so who is it? I'm thinking it may be you d_q since you started this thread, but I don't like to assume. Also, I don't want to be stepping on toes, just trying to help out with suggestions.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

It's informal. I wasn't up for it last year, but I'm happy to do it this year. It's not a big deal. Mostly I just create polls and try to keep the polls worded as fairly as possible. You guys supply me with the options for the polls.

Now, back on 9/25/2011, I posted this, but nothing came of it. I'm thinking it would be a good way to operate -- have the markers under consideration give us a general bid, then choose a shape and maker. If you're one of the guys who wants to keep costs down, this is one of the few ways to help make that happen.



drastic_quench said:


> What if we have the potential carvers submit bids for our order?
> 
> We've got the years and numbers to prove we're following through with this thing. Ask them what their bid would be, as far as dollar amount per pipe and options, for approximately 30-ish pipes. Tell them we're looking to spend $80 to $120 bucks per pipe and we're taking multiple bids under consideration. The competition for our business should drive the price down, and we can really capitalize on the idea of group buying power.
> 
> ...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> On cost, yes last year there was a choice between moderate and expensive, but more importantly it was *a choice between a handmade Tinsky and a regular old Peterson + a stamp*.


I think there were the Luciano and a few others in the moderate price range to choose from on the poll. I would have preferred the Luciano or one of the others, but not the Peterson, not because of price, but because I'm not a fan of Peterson pipes. (I even thought the Luciano was prettier, but that's merely subjective.)


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I hear you d_q and I'd like to offer myself up to help in anything if it's needed. I'm not one that is set on keeping cost down. To be completely honest I'll buy the pipe purely on if I like it or not no matter if it costs $50 or $300. I'd like for everybody to get what they want at some point. Just seems like the high end guys, myself included, got what they wanted last year and the guys who maybe don't have that to spend on a pipe got left in the dust. Now I may be way off cause I wasn't around when it all was decided last year. Just seems to me like the cost issue is the major issue. My goal is to get past that as quickly as possible because it's not a fun issue for anyone. So we can move on to the fun stuff like picking the carver, shape, finish, etc...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm liking this flip idea - even simpler would be odd years under $100, even years over $100. Each year discussion then might be how much under/over the group wants to go that year. Unless those of you who've been doing this a while have a different cut off point in mind.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I'd be ok with this as well. The $50-$100 range was just to keep the idea of a cob coming up...I'm sorry, but that seems ridicules to me for a club pipe. Also, the reason I put $150-$200 was so the high end guys get a true high end pipe. If you put just $100+ for the high end year you are still playing around with that mid ranger, which I bet will be an issue on the even years. You will have guys on the low end trying to keep the pipe at $100, which won't satisfy the high end guys.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> Serious buying power? Not really. I thought we would too when we started this, but all in all, we haven't received steep discounts. Johs' was less than what you'd pay for a comparable Johs on smokingpipes. Altinok's was probably the steepest discount, as our pipe would've likely cost $189 - $200 as a non-group pipe.
> 
> How many do we buy on average? Right around 30. Give or take seven or so, I think.
> 
> ...


the question I want to ask is this: do we really negotiate price? 10 dollars off is seems like nothing to me. I mean what is the price carvers give to smoking pipes or Pipesandcigars? 30~37 pipes is a significant order for an indie pipe maker IMHO, we should be getting more significant discounts. I understand that we might not get the same price as Pipesandcigars or smoking pipes but its hard to imagine that their profit margin is $10 a pipe.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Indeed. Which is why we need to ask the potential carvers to put in bids for our business. It is one thing to go to them, and say, we voted on it, we want this shape, will you please make 30 for us, sir? And another to politely say, you are in consideration for a group order of one shape (to be decided) and we would like to hear your estimated price per pipe costs as well as any options you can offer with regards to finish/stems/stains, etc. Give them a link to the thread. They can see what estimates other carvers have provided, and that may or may not influence their bid.

On that note, HWeibe has bowed out. Essentially, he prefers to make one-off artworks, which I entirely understand.

Anyone is free to ask any carver or company for an estimate. All I ask is that you provide a link to the thread, ask them respectfully, and then share your findings with us here.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

I just sent an email to Erik Nording... He makes a hell of a nice pipe, and his prices generally average in the $100 range... Website is Ny side 1. It does not have a lot of information, but all of his pipes are hand carved. I feel like it's a good, quality pipe, that looks awfully nice, made by a more boutique pipe maker who does most if not everything by hand... Could work out for everyone. I'll reply with my findings.

Bill

Edit: I don't suggest to mean that everything is hand carved in a traditional sense. It's not one dude sitting on his back stump with a knife and a block of briar... But they're not manufactured in the sense that a Peterson is, I don't believe.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for that.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Cob was mostly to illustrate a point. I like the flip. The point is what is the point of a club pipe? To be something nice maybe or to be something we all have in common. If you got the money to drop on a 300 pipe you don't need the pipe of the year to do that. That said I like to please all so I think flip is a great idea. I like Dublin shape.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

TheRooster said:


> I just sent an email to Erik Nording...


This got me poking around (instead of working...). This is a beautiful Nording dress freehand in the $90 range that I cannot stop staring at:










Nice story on the website, too. So thanks, Bill.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

That pipe is insane; I love it!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah, I mean, some of the freehand signature models dip down into the $75 range, retail... And yet they're all absolutely beautiful... I already own 1 nording and can attest to the fact that they smoke great. The only real question is whether we can only do a freehand in that general price range, or if with a group buy, we could get one of his more traditional shapes down to a pricerange we could all be comfortable with. Either way, I'm going to try and hash it all out with Mr. Nording via email, and I'll report back here with my findings... Here's hoping.

Bill


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

+1

It is beautiful! Maybe that's not the right word... it is elegant.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

MarkC said:


> That pipe is insane; I love it!


And just like that - SNAP!

Someone has bought if off the website. . .

Here's her sister, though:


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> This got me poking around (instead of working...). This is a beautiful Nording dress freehand in the $90 range that I cannot stop staring at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY MOLY!!!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

36Bones said:


> HOLY MOLY!!!!!


I know - I don't care if they let me smoke it or not, I just really REALLY want to hold that beauty in my hand for a little while. . . 

< _I feel somewhat flushed, rapid breathing - sheez - what's wrong with me?_ >

Ehem . . .

I change my vote to a dress-black, smooth Nording freehand!

:cowboyic9:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I an not a fan of freehand at all, or Mr. Nording's designs in general, but that dress pipe is a beauty.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

If enough people are interested in that specific dress pipe, and it seems like people are, I will bring it up with Erik if he shows any interest at all in being the carver for our club pipe... Given it's retailing at or around $95, if he agrees to give us a discount for a group buy, it might be a great option for everyone... Looks fancy, smokes great, doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

I'll put a vote in for Nording. Been wanting a Nording freehand since I started the pipe. Plus it seems his cost will be reasonable which would likely be a big factor in getting more people involved. I can say personally that a $100 plus price tag would likely keep me from buying one unfortunately.


----------



## Eric_H (Apr 4, 2012)

Honestly, it seems to me the point of a club pipe is to have something in common with other members of the club (or in this case forum). That leads me to believe the price should be set at a point where the majority of the members can afford it. If a few people don't want to buy a modestly priced pipe that's fine, but the fact is they have the option. That's not a suggestion that we choose cheap junk, but a bulk order should be able to get us a great smoking pipe for around 100 dollars and maybe even less.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

This I could actually afford, and it's a purty pipe as well.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I like this Nording carved finish, and his horn shape is cool too. I'm imagining them combined.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Let's not get too excited yet guys... I'm still waiting for him to get back to me.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

TheRooster said:


> The only real question is whether we can only do a freehand in that general price range, or if with a group buy, we could get one of his more traditional shapes down to a pricerange we could all be comfortable with.


In all honesty, if I'm getting a Nording, I'd _want_ a freehand.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

TheRooster said:


> Let's not get too excited yet guys... I'm still waiting for him to get back to me.


Besides, we have to argue about it for a few months yet...


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Me like! But if we do end of making a decision sooner rather than later and if it works out maybe we can have pipe of the year most of the year long instead of summer. :banana:


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay, just a few thoughts. Last year the process was, vote on a shape, solicit thoughts on makers who could make that shape, contact the makers from the list to see if they were willing and able to do this type of work and their prcie, the list of those willing turned out to be pretty short actually, take a vote on which maker/pipe to go with.

Last year there was an issue with Nording. We were initially told, yep, no problem and I think he was pretty high on our list, but we then were told we had to deal with the U.S. distributor to make it happen and they basically said, that, despite what we had been told, what we wanted was not possible.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, that's one area where the last three carvers really proved out, solid service and delivery.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

BrewShooter said:


> Okay, just a few thoughts. Last year the process was, vote on a shape, solicit thoughts on makers who could make that shape, contact the makers from the list to see if they were willing and able to do this type of work and their prcie, the list of those willing turned out to be pretty short actually, take a vote on which maker/pipe to go with.
> 
> Last year there was an issue with Nording. We were initially told, yep, no problem and I think he was pretty high on our list, but we then were told we had to deal with the U.S. distributor to make it happen and they basically said, that, despite what we had been told, what we wanted was not possible.


I'll wait for the response from Nording proper... Then I'll pursue it as it happens... If the same thing as last year happens, I'll bounce that back to Nording proper and see if we can't get it resolved... I'd like to see it at least be an option, and given their capacity, and quality, I can't see it being impossible.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

TheRooster said:


> I'll wait for the response from Nording proper... Then I'll pursue it as it happens... If the same thing as last year happens, I'll bounce that back to Nording proper and see if we can't get it resolved... I'd like to see it at least be an option, and given their capacity, and quality, I can't see it being impossible.


Oh, it's worth pursuing, just letting you know the issue we ran into last year. I think he told us it wouldn't be any issue, but we were stymied when we spoke with the distributor who actually would be handling everything. It's possible it was something that could have been cleared up, but I think we had several good options to go with at that point and just moved on.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Nording seems like the perfect option.

Though, I personally like this one, and it goes for $70.

http://img.cigarsinternational.com/p/500/misc/pm-pndsg-e.jpg









Though any Erik Nording freehand is bound to be amazing.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

If Nording isn't interested, we should ask Boswell.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

The way I understand it is that Boswell doesn't do runs of multiples because they can't keep up with the demand they have from the shop and internet.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Nachman said:


> The way I understand it is that Boswell doesn't do runs of multiples because they can't keep up with the demand they have from the shop and internet.


He's done one at least once as he has pictures of a club pipe on his site: nomenclature2

He may no longer do them, but we could ask and see.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

honestly boswell has blown up so much i doubt that they are interested, what i suggest is that we concentrate on the smaller pipe makers or smaller brands who would more be willing to work with us.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm getting in touch with Sébastien Beaud, carver of the Sebastien Beo line on smokingpipes. They fit the handmade, affordable criteria most members have stressed. I've read G.L. Pease recommend them as well. Very underrated right now.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Solid work sir... I look forward to your findings.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> I'm getting in touch with Sébastien Beaud, carver of the Sebastien Beo line on smokingpipes. They fit the handmade, affordable criteria most members have stressed. I've read G.L. Pease recommend them as well. Very underrated right now.


I think this make was one of the choices last year, but I'm not sure. Do NOT like the looks of that stem, though. Fat, like a lot of Dunhills, virtually unclenchable for a less-than-huge mouth -- and maybe even then it might be uncomfortable.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

freestoke said:


> I think this make was one of the choices last year, but I'm not sure. Do NOT like the looks of that stem, though. Fat, like a lot of Dunhills, virtually unclenchable for a less-than-huge mouth -- and maybe even then it might be uncomfortable.


I agree with Jim on this particular pipe but that's not say he has got some other ones.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

Another vote for Nording, those dress pipes are gorgeous!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Brinson said:


> Nording seems like the perfect option.
> 
> Though, I personally like this one, and it goes for $70.
> 
> ...


I really like the natural freehand nording is making that I was looking at on smoking pipes. Plus I don't own a single freehand pipe of any kind.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Just sticking my nose in, I vote Nording - Freehand - Churchwarden - Bent


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Looks like if he will do it Nording will win over votes in a landslide. I for one would be on board, not my usual cup of tea, but muc better than a sav or pete IMO. As far as mass producers go I like this option.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

freestoke said:


> I think this make was one of the choices last year, but I'm not sure. Do NOT like the looks of that stem, though. Fat, like a lot of Dunhills, virtually unclenchable for a less-than-huge mouth -- and maybe even then it might be uncomfortable.


You know you only bite the end, right? Not the middle. J/K, but Dunhill similarities are a plus for me.



MiamiMikePA said:


> Looks like if he will do it Nording will win over votes in a landslide. I for one would be on board, not my usual cup of tea, but muc better than a sav or pete IMO. As far as mass producers go I like this option.


There's a lot more left to this. Once a poll goes up, there will probably be over forty votes. In this thread we're only hearing from the most vocal. I have no clue how the silent majority will vote. That's what makes it so fun.


----------



## rogypipe (May 29, 2012)

I have had my "pm 2012 forums pipe" from Storient with a vanilla swirl stem. I also own 3 pipes from that company..Their quality is equal to imp or above.I took those photos from the other forum and from their web site.It is a very good company www.meerschaumpipe.us that sells great meerschaum pipes at 4noggins.com and smokingpipes.com.They did an excellent job and provided awesome meerschaum pipes to www.pipesmagazine.com forum members.I have been hearing great things about those pipes with blue and other stem options.Someone can contact the owner guy who helped me with everything including price and stem color options.Pm forum members say that those pipes were the best meers they had in their life..so why not a puff.com 2013 Storient meerschaum pipe ?


----------



## rogypipe (May 29, 2012)

another option could be a balkovec briar pipe.. they make cool pipes too


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

rogypipe said:


> I have had my "pm 2012 forums pipe" from Storient with a vanilla swirl stem. I also own 3 pipes from that company..Their quality is equal to imp or above.I took those photos from the other forum and from their web site.It is a very good company Storient Meerschaum Pipes - Each meerschaum pipe is carved out of Extreme Quality Turkish meerschaum blocks. - Each Storient Meerschaum pipe is an extreme quality meerschaum pipe -Our Meerschaum Pipe carvers are the top meerschaum pipe carvers in the that sells great meerschaum pipes at 4noggins.com and smokingpipes.com.They did an excellent job and provided awesome meerschaum pipes to www.pipesmagazine.com forum members.I have been hearing great things about those pipes with blue and other stem options.Someone can contact the owner guy who helped me with everything including price and stem color options.Pm forum members say that those pipes were the best meers they had in their life..so why not a puff.com 2013 Storient meerschaum pipe ?


.

Awesome. Definitely worth looking into. Mind sending them a message?


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I love the bent with the white stem.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

rogypipe said:


> ...so why not a puff.com 2013 Storient meerschaum pipe ?


While those truly are beautiful pipes, they're too much like the meerschaum 2011 Puff Pipe the group had made by Altinok, the one I _almost_ didn't not get:










It will most likely be many years before the group gets another meer.


----------



## rogypipe (May 29, 2012)

Just received an answer from Yavuz Korpefiliz owner of Storient Meerschaum..
He said they could make the 2013 pipe for reasonable price like 120 usd. since it would be a group pipe and he just wanted a minimum number of 20 pipes from us for that price which is very possible ?
He said we could choose our model or models here and they could make it..

You can contact him too : [email protected]


----------



## rogypipe (May 29, 2012)

I think we should vote that.. I am a meerschaum freak ok but I might like a briar from balkovec or a smilar pipe maker.However;If we decide on a meer from Storient count me in .. I love their quality and their pipes are perfect smokers.


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

ProbateGeek said:


> This got me poking around (instead of working...). This is a beautiful Nording dress freehand in the $90 range that I cannot stop staring at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY did you have to post this? I can't stop looking at it now


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

I got an email back from Erik Nording this morning... He said that if the club wants a freehand they will definitely be able to help us, but he notes that they will not all look entirely alike.... I think we all knew that already. He also said that it would have to be through his North American distributor, and that he would be asking them to contact me. This sounds awfully familiar, given what I was told of the nording attempt last year... But I will soldier on.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

TheRooster said:


> I got an email back from Erik Nording this morning... He said that if the club wants a freehand they will definitely be able to help us, but he notes that they will not all look entirely alike.... I think we all knew that already. He also said that it would have to be through his North American distributor, and that he would be asking them to contact me. This sounds awfully familiar, given what I was told of the nording attempt last year... But I will soldier on.


Press on, press on. Hey, at least that wrote you back. :tu


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

TheRooster said:


> I got an email back from Erik Nording this morning... He said that if the club wants a freehand they will definitely be able to help us, but he notes that they will not all look entirely alike.... I think we all knew that already. He also said that it would have to be through his North American distributor, and that he would be asking them to contact me. This sounds awfully familiar, given what I was told of the nording attempt last year... But I will soldier on.


Hi Guys. I haven't had too much Puff time lately as I've recently returned to school full time so combined with work I haven't had much free time. I just had a chance to catch up on this thread. Glad to see DQ has it going again for 2013.

As I was the one who talked with Eric, et al, last year I figured I'd chime in here. It does sound the same as last year, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. One of the issues with the distributor last year was the fact that we wanted all of the pipes to be of the same, classic shape (a bulldog). The distributor sold the pipes in batches of 5 different shapes so it made it difficult for them to meet our order. Also, there was an issue with getting Eric to stamp the pipes for us as the pipes were already here and Eric was back in Europe. I have a feeling that a freehand might eliminate the identical shape issue and that with such an large lead time (still 2.5 months until 2013 even begins) stamping, etc, might not be too much to overcome. I also believe a vendor will have to be chosen to sell the pipes, but Eric sells on all the big sites so I'm sure SP or PnC or someone else could handle that for us. Or maybe the distributor could ship to someone here who would send them on. Not sure how that would work with sales tax, etc, though. Anyway, both Eric and his distributor couldn't have been nicer to talk to and deal with last year. I'm sure they will help Puff out if there is any way they can.

Also, Sebastian was very nice to deal with as well. He seemed interested as well. I think there is a good chance that he'll be interested in the Puff 2013 pipe.

I also know that no matter how it goes you'll all end up with a great pipe like in past years. I'm with DQ though. Don't base too much on these discussion threads. In most cases the vote draws more people than the discussion so the actual vote can be surprising. Last year from the discussion threads you would have thought the Pete would have won easily, but in the end the Tinsky edged out the Pete in the actual vote. I'll stay out of the specifics this year as I won't be buying the pipe. I've made so many pipes for myself in the past couple of years that I don't need any more pipes at the moment. In fact, I'm going to be selling all my pipes that don't have a sentimental value, so I'll have to resist the temptation to add a Puff 2013 to the old gang. That is until I see what beauty you guys select. Now if I can get the wife to buy the Puff 2013 as a present for me that would give it a sentimental value...hmmmmm.....where there is a will, there is a way, as they say.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> It will most likely be many years before the group gets another meer.


That would be my thought as well as most of us think of briar as the 'main pipe material'.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Browsing nording at sp I saw the natural freehand and I may be in love.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't have a meer or a freehand though...hmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Fingers crossed that a deal can be reached with Nording's US distributor


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> Fingers crossed that a deal can be reached with Nording's US distributor


I shall do my best, sir.


----------



## johncorosz (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey there ROOSTER and PALE HORSE... I may be able to help you guys. I am hot after Nording Churchwarden stems. So in doing so I have had to buy (on the cheap) a few Nording pipes with the stem I love and the bowl I am not so much a fan of but you seem to love them. I have a partially rusticated signature natural and a partially rusticated sitter bowl. See the pictures: *Sorry, not enough posts to post pictures it seems. But I will keep trying if anyone is interested. I have a stained natural w/signature and a unstained with signature for sale with standard stems on them. I will try to post pics to my profile!

I am a fan of the Nording Pipes and I always try to find the ones that are at least 2" deep and 1" diameter for the chamber. This seems to provide the best aromatic tobacco smoking experience for me. I love the ay the flavor comes alive and is long lasting! Let me know if there are some here you find of interest and I can either sell them or trade for tobacco of equal value.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I have yet to buy one of the Puff pipes, I'm hoping to this year though. I'm all for Nording, especially if we have some wiggle-room as to the style & finish. I've personally always wanted a nose warmer with a huge bowl, probably a billiard.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

johncorosz said:


> Hey there ROOSTER and PALE HORSE... I may be able to help you guys. I am hot after Nording Churchwarden stems. So in doing so I have had to buy (on the cheap) a few Nording pipes with the stem I love and the bowl I am not so much a fan of but you seem to love them. I have a partially rusticated signature natural and a partially rusticated sitter bowl. See the pictures: *Sorry, not enough posts to post pictures it seems. But I will keep trying if anyone is interested. I have a stained natural w/signature and a unstained with signature for sale with standard stems on them. I will try to post pics to my profile!
> 
> I am a fan of the Nording Pipes and I always try to find the ones that are at least 2" deep and 1" diameter for the chamber. This seems to provide the best aromatic tobacco smoking experience for me. I love the ay the flavor comes alive and is long lasting! Let me know if there are some here you find of interest and I can either sell them or trade for tobacco of equal value.


Sorry man, I'm gonna have to pass. That's a lot of trouble just for a pipe stem, you know you can just buy the stems right? Click the link and scroll down to the bottom Nording Pipes


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

ProbateGeek said:


> This got me poking around (instead of working...). This is a beautiful Nording dress freehand in the $90 range that I cannot stop staring at:


I know I'm a newb and don't have a whole lot of say yet, but [email protected]! This is a B-E-A-Utiful pipe! I would throw down a Benjamin for this!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Hopefully, the Freehand option makes Nording a more likely possibility. I think there was a lot of support for him last year and it didn't pan out.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Chris0673 said:


> I know I'm a newb and don't have a whole lot of say yet, but [email protected]! This is a B-E-A-Utiful pipe! I would throw down a Benjamin for this!


It is indeed beautiful. I am imagining it now filled with Royal Yacht. And I am salivating excessively doing so. . .


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Still getting in touch with Sebastien. He cannot make the shapes that smokingpipes sells, as they have an exclusive contract with him concerning those shapes and briar stock. However, it looks like he may be able to make a custom shape if interested. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Got another email back from Erik Nording... He's putting me in touch with his distributor and seems more adamant than ever that if we want a freehand we should be able to work something out... That said, he also recommended I smoke a Nording cigar by Rocky Patel in the mean time... So... We'll see. haha


Bill


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Great news, Bill!

As far as the cigar, I think I'll just stick with Nording's pipes


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah, I'm gunna agree with you there. I can't tell if his recommendation is tongue and cheek or if it was just blatant self promotion... haha... I am fairly certain there is something of a language barrier, however... This email was cc'd to the distributor and someone else from the company. So, hopefully when he speaks people listen.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Go nording where is he from.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

TheRooster said:


> Yeah, I'm gunna agree with you there. I can't tell if his recommendation is tongue and cheek or if it was just blatant self promotion...


I really do love his pipes, and I want to say that I'd be dying to try their cigars, but I'm honestly not interested in anything put out by Rocky. There are so many good cigars out there, I just can't bring myself to waste time and money with one from a consistently mediocre manufacturer


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

I already heard from the distributor. I'm going to be calling them in the next day or two... Now's the time for people to put down questions here they want me to sort out with them on the phone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

TheRooster said:


> I already heard from the distributor. I'm going to be calling them in the next day or two... Now's the time for people to put down questions here they want me to sort out with them on the phone.


Would it be possible to get Erik himself to sign them as he does for the signature series? "Erik Nording - Puff 2013" would be pretty cool handwritten rather than stamped


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Update on the nording front:

On a whim today I contacted a good BOTL here on puff (BazookaJoe) who also happens to own a tobacco shop... My understanding of how Nording works through distributors in the US is that even if we do make a deal with the distributor we would still have to find a retailer to go through. Joe kindly offered to be our retailer. Beyond that, he already has a relationship with the Nording distributor, as well as others, and is currently helping me negotiate what we can do as far as price, quantity, stamps etc... He's also agreed to help with other carvers/distributors we might be interested in that won't deal with us directly.

As it stands currently I believe that Nording will definitely be an option this year, and an extremely affordable one at that.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

If we go Nording would it be possible to go with an option like........THIS??????????

Or at least ask Dave if he'd do a run of these at a club price?


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

TheRooster said:


> Update on the nording front:
> 
> On a whim today I contacted a good BOTL here on puff (BazookaJoe) who also happens to own a tobacco shop... My understanding of how Nording works through distributors in the US is that even if we do make a deal with the distributor we would still have to find a retailer to go through. Joe kindly offered to be our retailer. Beyond that, he already has a relationship with the Nording distributor, as well as others, and is currently helping me negotiate what we can do as far as price, quantity, stamps etc... He's also agreed to help with other carvers/distributors we might be interested in that won't deal with us directly.
> 
> As it stands currently I believe that Nording will definitely be an option this year, and an extremely affordable one at that.


Glad to hear it, here's hoping it doesn't suddenly go south again. I, for one, would love to add a Nording to my collection!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

That's great news, Bill! I'm very glad to hear it, great thinking getting in touch with Joe!



BrewShooter said:


> Glad to hear it, here's hoping it doesn't suddenly go south again. I, for one, would love to add a Nording to my collection!


I think negotiations went south last year because we were requesting a specific shape and that just didn't fit their model. Since it seems that folks are leaning towards a freehand shape, I think that this has a very good chance of happening. I doubt they will be uniform, but I think that makes it more fun


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok. Things are a little strange with the nording distributor. Joe talked to them this morning, they won't do a stamp. I think there may just be some things, with a larger manufacturer, that we will not be able to get exactly as if we were dealing with a smaller carver. Nording is on the table for the club pipe, we can work out all the kinks with the distributor that were there last year... We can definitely do nording if we want, but we won't be able to get a stamp, and we can only really do it if we go the freehand route.

That said, we do have an interesting opportunity for anyone who is interested in doing something soon, and wants a unique nording. Obviously, this early in the discussion I can't put this forth as an official 2013 club pipe, but apparently Erik Nording himself is visiting the distributor on November 2nd, and there is the possibility of us getting a number of pipes signed to us as a group by Erik when he's at the distributor. I want to stress that I'm not trying to put this forth as the 2013 club pipe, because clearly people haven't had time to talk to all of the carvers they want, put things to a vote, etc...

That said, this is a fairly unique opportunity to get something signed by Erik Nording, like, with a pen. Joe says $90 shipped. Would be the signature smooth freehand, with the woodburned signature on one side, and a hand written inscription on the other. We'd have to decide on what we wanted it to say as a group... Let me know if there's any interest. We'd need to move on this quickly.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey guys, just a follow up on what Bill has said above here. My distributor has told me that Nording will be visiting them on the weekend of Nov 2nd. And she told me that he can sign the signature smooth freehand with something you guys like. it will be on the other side of his signature using the same pen that he uses to sign his name. So it will not fade or rub off. it will all have to be the same, but its one of the most unique opportunities.

the biggest hurdle of course is the time frame. but this is probably one of the only times that something like this will happen. if not then we can always work something else out for the club pipe. even if some of you guys want to do this, we can still go ahead with it. just have to come together a little quickly. 

i will do my best to get something you all will like. any other suggestions or questions feel free to ask


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

Dang, no chance for the partial rusticated signature? I really prefer them to the smooth :\


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> Dang, no chance for the partial rusticated signature? I really prefer them to the smooth :\


i think it all depends on what they have on hand at the distributor at the time. i can certainly call and ask to see what they have in stock if there is enough interest


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I say yay!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

All the Puff pipes have had PUFF and the year either stamped or carved (meerschaum) into them. I think that's a basic requirement in my view. Boswell's for instance, carves his signature rather than stamping, but that would be fine compared to nothing.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, the Nording thing sounds cool, but I wouldn't consider it an 'official Puff year pipe'. Still sounds interesting, though!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, it was the shape and quantity, along with the stamping, that did us in with Nording last year. I might have some interest in this personally signed Nording pipe, but I do agree that the PUFF pipe probably should have some permanent stamp or carving in it. I will say I am a bit leary of this pen he's going to sign it with. I've seen some of the signed Nordings, with the black signature, where large portions of the signature had been rubbed away due to use. However, for the price, this does seem like a unique opportunity.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I've got to be honest and it sounds like everyone is going this anyway, but I'll throw my 2 cents in anyway. I like the smooth black dress freehand very much, but this IMO can't be a Puff Club Pipe. First off the whole point of this is for everyone to have the same pipe. I know this varies a bit because it's usually customizable, but this won't even be the same shape...because it's a freehand. Then to not be able to put Puff 2013 on it just solidifisy this for me. Basically we would all just buy a dress freehand from a store and call it our 2013 Puff pipe...seems plain out dumb to me. The argument from the guys who wants the lower end pipe is that it shouldn't be a high end pipe because the point is to have something in common, well there is nothing in common doing it this way. If Nording cant make everyone the same shape and put a stamp on it that takes a whole .02 seconds to stamp he should be out of the running. Sorry for the rant just how I feel. Just out of curiosity are these pipe actually even hand made? I read that Nording produces 50,000 pipes a year. If I read correctly I have a hard time seeing 1 man cranking out that many pipes.

*Edit. How the hell does he plan on signingna solid black dress pipe with a black marker?


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm feeling the same vibe here and tend to agree. It sounds like a great "Group Buy", but not necessarily a Pipe of the Year.



MiamiMikePA said:


> *Edit. How the hell does he plan on signingna solid black dress pipe with a black marker?


Silver sharpie, everyone needs one in their junk drawer.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, I'd agree on all fronts. A non-stamped pipe of various freehand shapes is not a club pipe. It is still a looker, I know.

I don't think any freehand from any carver had been considered before for that reason, actually.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I've emailed Johs, but his old email address no longer works. I might have to make a phone call to Denmark.
Still haven't heard from Sébastien Beaud.
I've emailed Altinok as well.

Feel free to contact anyone you're interested in to get an estimate. Inquire about any options and pricing for them as well.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I think that dress black freehand, while outstandingly gorgeous, was not really suggested as THE pipe, just as an inspiration of sorts. I think if we all got freehands that were variations on a theme, and made in the same style with the same briar by the same maker/his team, etc., then that COULD be a group pipe.

But I also agree that anything we get as a group MUST have the "Puff Pipe 2013" or "2013 Puff Stud", or whatever we decide, on each and every one. Otherwise, it's just a bunch of guys with similar pipes, and not a group united around this year's one pipe.

So we're nowhere near settled on a Nording, or a freehand, or anything yet. I kinda hope we go a totally different direction here, because when I do get my first Nording, my first freehand, I'm thinking it may just have to be that dress black beauty. :biggrin:

EDIT: And no magic markers on my pipe, silver or otherwise! If Eric cannot burn a signature AND a slogan into the wood, then he don't get my vote for a group deal.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone have any personal experience with this maker? I've heard good things but haven't owned any of his work.

Archived-Commissions


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Altinok is on board, if that's who we end up voting for.

It would run the same as before. We would choose the shape. Last time, and now again, there would be a whole lot of personalization options. Off the top of my head from last time: there was beeswax finish, 1/2 dozen stem colors, churchwarden stems, deluxe cases, tampers, spigots, and I know I'm missing some others. Base price would be $130 to $140. I understand base to be a meer with a black stem, regular fitted case, and it would have the PUFF 2013 carving (likely on the stem). 

There are others I'm excited about too, but this is a strong contender in my book.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Altinok is on board, if that's who we end up voting for.
> 
> It would run the same as before. We would choose the shape. Last time, and now again, there would be a whole lot of personalization options. Off the top of my head from last time: there was beeswax finish, 1/2 dozen stem colors, churchwarden stems, deluxe cases, tampers, spigots, and I know I'm missing some others. Base price would be $130 to $140. I understand base to be a meer with a black stem, regular fitted case, and it would have the PUFF 2013 carving (likely on the stem).
> 
> There are others I'm excited about too, but this is a strong contender in my book.


A very strong contender indeed, and one that could get me in on the game. I'm still tempted by the 2011 pipe, as I've always wanted an Altinok, although the 2011 shape is not my favorite. If this choice gains momentum I'd be very interested in seeing which shape emerges as the winner.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> A very strong contender indeed, and one that could get me in on the game. I'm still tempted by the 2011 pipe, as I've always wanted an Altinok, although the 2011 shape is not my favorite. If this choice gains momentum I'd be very interested in seeing which shape emerges as the winner.


Agreed. Same reason I wasn't in on that POY.

If it's a Billiard or a Bent Dublin, I'd be all over it.

Edit: I realize the 2011 pipe was a Dublin, I guess it just wasn't my style of dublin.


----------



## rogypipe (May 29, 2012)

If it is meerschaum I d love to get it from Storient www.meerschaumpipe.us 
since they have made a literally an awesome pipesmagazine.com 2012 pipe and my friends are all satisfied with those great pipes for a very nice price like 119 usd including the fedex shipment ( with blue swirl and vanilla swirl color stems and a silver ring included in 119 usd ) as I had suggested to decide them as 2013 puff pipe maker ,earlier.I was lucky enough to anticipate and get one pm 2012 meer for myself too.

If it is a briar that we decide on then a nordic pipe would be good as awell as briarbird, balkovec please somebody ask them.. these guys make annual pipes for many forums and pipe clubs.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

drastic_quench said:


> Altinok is on board, if that's who we end up voting for.
> 
> It would run the same as before. We would choose the shape. Last time, and now again, there would be a whole lot of personalization options. Off the top of my head from last time: there was beeswax finish, 1/2 dozen stem colors, churchwarden stems, deluxe cases, tampers, spigots, and I know I'm missing some others. Base price would be $130 to $140. I understand base to be a meer with a black stem, regular fitted case, and it would have the PUFF 2013 carving (likely on the stem).
> 
> There are others I'm excited about too, but this is a strong contender in my book.


Yes string but as much as I want a meer starting to get up there on price.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

If a majority of people are on board with a $90 pipe, and there's no reason need to order these for four, five, or six months -- that extra $40 is very little over that time period. That's like opting not to order delivery food twice between now and May. Or 33 cents a day for four months.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> If a majority of people are on board with a $90 pipe, and there's no reason need to order these for four, five, or six months -- that extra $40 is very little over that time period. That's like opting not to order delivery food twice between now and May. Or 33 cents a day for four months.


I don't have a dog in this fight, but that would be like saying if I accrued a penny a day for my whole life I could buy a new top of the line Tinskey. The problem is, that is not the way purchases are made. In the real world you pay the bills and then see if you have enough left over to treat yourself. Some have more disposable income than others. That being said, a POY is a luxury and there is nothing wrong with those who are able treating themselves to such. After all, you only go around once, unless you believe in reincarnation.
What a rambling mess. My comp teacher in HS would give me an F for this.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Nachman said:


> . . . After all, you only go around once, unless you believe in reincarnation. What a rambling mess. *My comp teacher in HS would give me an F for this*.


Only if he/she has been recincarnated. :biggrin:

You're absolutely right, Nick. And some of us perhaps were intending to use the 6 months or so to drum up the $90, and would need more time to come up with the additional $40 or $50. Just another way of looking at it. But really, the group will choose what it chooses - if I can swing it I will. If not, then I'll wait for another year.

But I for one wouldn't vote for a meer so soon after the Altinok meer done in 2011. Unless of course when I see it I cannot resist - it could happen.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Only if he/she has been recincarnated. :biggrin:
> 
> You're absolutely right, Nick. And some of us perhaps were intending to use the 6 months or so to drum up the $90, and would need more time to come up with the additional $40 or $50. Just another way of looking at it. But really, the group will choose what it chooses - if I can swing it I will. If not, then I'll wait for another year.
> 
> But I for one wouldn't vote for a meer so soon after the Altinok meer done in 2011.


Terry has summed up my feelings in a nutshell. I won't begrudge anyone to vote or buy anything that they want to own. If you got it, spend it. :wink:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> I'm getting in touch with Sébastien Beaud, carver of the Sebastien Beo line on smokingpipes. They fit the handmade, affordable criteria most members have stressed. I've read G.L. Pease recommend them as well. Very underrated right now.


I suggested SB last year and everybody said "Who? No!" I'd love to see what he could offer us, some of his designs are wonderful and the price is perfect.

As for price, count me in for the ~$150 category. Preferably lower.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

drastic_quench said:


> If a majority of people are on board with a $90 pipe, and there's no reason need to order these for four, five, or six months -- that extra $40 is very little over that time period. That's like opting not to order delivery food twice between now and May. Or 33 cents a day for four months.


I have no doubt you math is right but what you fail to calculate in your equation is your situation is different than mine. For instance in my case if I save 33 cents a day it means I don't buy tobacco for that four months... I don't have anything cellared yet so ill run out. Still trying to figure out how ill even get the ninety. Tobacco and pipes are for instance not in my budget yet. Not because I don't want them to be just too much month left at the end of the money if you know what I mean. At the risk of offending people's finiacial situations lets leave the calculations to the individual instead of offering saving advice. Thanks


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Nachman said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight, but that would be like saying if I accrued a penny a day for my whole life I could buy a new top of the line Tinskey. The problem is, that is not the way purchases are made. In the real world you pay the bills and then see if you have enough left over to treat yourself. Some have more disposable income than others. That being said, a POY is a luxury and there is nothing wrong with those who are able treating themselves to such. After all, you only go around once, unless you believe in reincarnation.
> What a rambling mess. My comp teacher in HS would give me an F for this.


I hear you, but I disagree with the premise. There's not one of us that's eating exclusively beans and rice for the next six months in order to save money, and on day 179 adds the last cent to the jar and _just barely_ scrapes together $90. So it's the 40 that's the extra. In a project this, the $90 is a given -- and a low one for handmade pipes. Two twenties over half a year can be scrimped easily. That's one less trip to the firing range. Two fewer pizzas. Renting a movie later instead of taking the family. Buying a handle of Beam instead of Maker's. Not sharing your coke with _so many_ strippers. Screwing an older, uglier hooker. As you can see, these are everyday expenditures that can be scaled back just once over six months.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> Not sharing your coke with _so many_ strippers.


But that's how you earn preferred customer status!

Also, not that it matters right now, but I'm putting a vote in for the zulu or horn shape.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Zulu? eep: Did I hear somebody say Zulu?


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

drastic_quench said:


> I hear you, but I disagree with the premise. There's not one of us that's eating exclusively beans and rice for the next six months in order to save money, and on day 179 adds the last cent to the jar and _just barely_ scrapes together $90. So it's the 40 that's the extra. In a project this, the $90 is a given -- and a low one for handmade pipes. Two twenties over half a year can be scrimped easily. That's one less trip to the firing range. Two fewer pizzas. Renting a movie later instead of taking the family. Buying a handle of Beam instead of Maker's. Not sharing your coke with _so many_ strippers. Screwing an older, uglier hooker. As you can see, these are everyday expenditures that can be scaled back just once over six months.


You assume everyone is going to buy the pipe, and that its just a matter of saving up the money.

That's just not the case.

If you give anyone enough time, they could save up for most expensive things-- Rolex watch, High End sports car, but the more they spend on any one thing, the less they have to spend on anything else. I could save up for Rolex, sure, I could find the money, but what do I give up for that? I give up a whole hell of alot.

Its not that we're saying, "Oh, we couldn't save up $150! How would that be possible!", what we're saying s more like, "I can't justify spending $150 on a pipe, because even if I have the money in my bank account, it wouldn't be a wise financial decision. I have other things I ether need or want more than a $150 pipe."


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

In my experience, most people who bow out do so over the shape.

But yeah, I think there's hardly any difference between 90 and 130. I take your point, but my numbers would be farther apart. I can justify a $90 pipe, but I couldn't see spending $250 or any other number that felt huge to me for "just" a pipe. I know that for an optional luxury purchase different numbers "feel huge" for different people, but 90 and 130 are in the same bracket I can't understand a guy being cool with ninety bucks, but throwing his hands up in the air at just $40 more as if it is insurmountably higher. They're in the same ballpark.

I don't kid myself, this is a hobby that burns money. Aren't most of us sitting on valuable hoards of tobacco? So much so, that to quibble over two twenties is just odd. Hell, I'm sure I've got forty bucks worth of tobacco that I don't even like, and it's not like I've got 20lbs or anything.

All right, that's all I'll say about price. After we get a good number of carvers' bids the votes will decide what people want.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

freestoke said:


> Zulu? eep: Did I hear somebody say Zulu?


Like this? I could go for this.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> In my experience, most people who bow out do so over the shape.
> 
> But yeah, I think there's hardly any difference between 90 and 130. I take your point, but my numbers would be farther apart. I can justify a $90 pipe, but I couldn't see spending $250 or any other number that felt huge to me for "just" a pipe. I know that for an optional luxury purchase different numbers "feel huge" for different people, but 90 and 130 are in the same bracket I can't understand a guy being cool with ninety bucks, but throwing his hands up in the air at just $40 more as if it is insurmountably higher. They're in the same ballpark.
> 
> ...


For that matter, we could just put this on hold for thirty years and get a Bo Nordh... 
But seriously, I'm leaning towards a lower priced pipe this year simply because we've gone 'sorta big' the last two years. I'd like to see a lower priced pipe just to encourage participation from some of the newer smokers.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

THIS!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

More of a Horn than a Zulu, but not bad! 

I could go for a Zulu. I'm also in the market for a Poker/Cherrywood/Tankard.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I love zulus, but prefer ones with more defined lines than curves.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

drastic_quench said:


> In my experience, most people who bow out do so over the shape.
> 
> But yeah, I think there's hardly any difference between 90 and 130. I take your point, but my numbers would be farther apart. I can justify a $90 pipe, but I couldn't see spending $250 or any other number that felt huge to me for "just" a pipe. I know that for an optional luxury purchase different numbers "feel huge" for different people, but 90 and 130 are in the same bracket I can't understand a guy being cool with ninety bucks, but throwing his hands up in the air at just $40 more as if it is insurmountably higher. They're in the same ballpark.
> 
> ...


Look up zero based budget......:deadhorse:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

MarkC said:


> But seriously, I'm leaning towards a lower priced pipe this year simply because we've gone 'sorta big' the last two years. I'd like to see a lower priced pipe just to encourage participation from some of the newer smokers.


Agreed, I would rather the pipe be on the less expensive side. In all honesty if I'm going to spend $150+ for a pipe, then it's going to be my dream pipe, not one that was democratically voted on and that I may not have purchased if it weren't the Puff 2013 pipe


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

MarkC said:


> But seriously, I'm leaning towards a lower priced pipe this year simply because we've gone 'sorta big' the last two years. I'd like to see a lower priced pipe just to encourage participation from some of the newer smokers.


Agreed, I would rather the pipe be on the less expensive side. In all honesty if I'm going to spend $150+ for a pipe, then it's going to be my dream pipe, not one that I may not have purchased if it weren't the Puff 2013 pipe.

I would prefer the price to be ~$100, I'm probably out if it's too far from that


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> Like this? I could go for this.


Not a Zulu. Zulus have a cylindrical bowl or a _very_ slight Dublin-like bell. With a slight bend or a foot this would be a Cutty, but without either this is firmly a Belge. Apologies for nitpicking


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Brinson said:


> I love zulus, but prefer ones with more defined lines than curves.
> 
> View attachment 41181


Very nice looking! :tu The stem looks a little fat and rounded at the bit end, which might make it a tough clench, though.

As to price, other than my $125 Savinelli 120 Anni, I think the most expensive pipe I own is $112.50, including shipping. (A virtually unsmoked, perfectly refurbished, like-new circa 1975 FourDot.) I have a few $100-ish pipes, some that would be $100 today that were bought for $30 or $40 years and years ago, but no Cavicchis or Castellos or "worse", that would start to feel outclassed with a $150 pipe. It's less a matter of being able to afford it than of not wanting to "demote" my other pipes.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Cool Dublin shape.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Brinson said:


> I love zulus, but prefer ones with more defined lines than curves.
> 
> View attachment 41181


That would be a worthy first briar. I would vote for that!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Cool Dublin shape.


Is there a Dublin in Canada? :lol: That looks like a serious crossbreed. Awesome pipe, though. Tell you what, get that one for under $100 and I'll take two! 

Who carved it? Obviously someone who I haven't drooled over latlely; I had not seen this one before.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Tell you what, get that one for under $100 and I'll take two!


With that grain, I'll take an even dozen for under $100 -- maybe more. :shock:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Tsuge carved it.

Tsuge Ikebana Smooth Dublin (D) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> Tsuge carved it.
> 
> Tsuge Ikebana Smooth Dublin (D) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


Okay. Throw in free shipping and I'll take 1000 of those at $100 each.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

I think Tsuge is a great choice! I rather like this one


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

> Okay. Throw in free shipping and I'll take 1000 of those at $100 each.


You can get them for $140 in meerschaum. That's one of the great things about Altinok - he'll take on a shape of our choosing. So you can have a $600 shape for $460 off. That disappointed me with last year's - that we wanted a bulldog, but had to take a stock shape.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> I think Tsuge is a great choice! I rather like this one


Me likey this one!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Johs stack with plateau rim:


----------



## Baron_Null (Jul 25, 2012)

Jumping in late to the whole price discussion, I support the even/odd year idea. When it comes to spending an extra $50, I have to say that it's quite a bit more cash to some of us than you might think. I, for example, am a full time college student who is living off of scholarship money. That extra $50 isn't just a matter of eating in more often, or spending less on other things, as I already try to save as much as I can. An extra $50 is about a week and a half's worth of commuting to and from school, if I take my car. I could afford it if I really, really wanted the pipe, but the pipe would have to be the one of my dreams, as was stated by another puffer. And my situation is quite a bit more comfortable than other some other puffer's situations. Having a inexpensive pipe one year will let more people join in on the fun, and having a more expensive one the next will allow those who want a premium club pipe to get one, without excluding other people.

I liked the idea of the Dublin w/ long shank, though, or any long-shanked pipe for that matter. Classic bowl shape with just a bit of an odd shank/stem to make it unique enough for a club pipe.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Guess I'm in the camp of, my money...my choice of pipe. If the club pipe ends up being something I would want without the club attachment, I would buy it. If not, I would pass. Budget is always an issue for any of my hobbies. I'll vote on whatever is put in the poll and make my decision accordingly. Thanks for all involved in doing the leg work to make these purchases possible.


----------



## rogypipe (May 29, 2012)

drastic_quench said:


> .
> 
> Awesome. Definitely worth looking into. Mind sending them a message?


I got good news guys
I am currently in touch with Storient.
Yavuz told me they could provide us any models we ask from them ..
I have this model on my mind.
They are known for their customs pipes so I can not think of any alternative to them.

feel free to ask them : [email protected]

he says he can also make an alternative puff 2013 pipe model to those who want to have puff 2013 pipe from them since this is not official pipe of puff.com but a group buy..it would be available at this web page..

Custom Pipes - Storient Meerschaum Pipes - Each meerschaum pipe is carved out of Extreme Quality Turkish meerschaum blocks.

I actually do not think a meerschaum is a must too..

I therefore contacted briarbird and getz and will let you know if they can make us the pipe we desire..

GETZpipes studio - handmade smoking briar pipes and accessories

they made 2010-2011-2012 pipes of another forum as well.


----------



## rogypipe (May 29, 2012)

rogypipe said:


> I have had my "pm 2012 forums pipe" from Storient with a vanilla swirl stem. I also own 3 pipes from that company..Their quality is equal to imp or above.I took those photos from the other forum and from their web site.It is a very good company Storient Meerschaum Pipes - Each meerschaum pipe is carved out of Extreme Quality Turkish meerschaum blocks. - Each Storient Meerschaum pipe is an extreme quality meerschaum pipe -Our Meerschaum Pipe carvers are the top meerschaum pipe carvers in the that sells great meerschaum pipes at 4noggins.com and smokingpipes.com.They did an excellent job and provided awesome meerschaum pipes to www.pipesmagazine.com forum members.I have been hearing great things about those pipes with blue and other stem options.Someone can contact the owner guy who helped me with everything including price and stem color options.Pm forum members say that those pipes were the best meers they had in their life..so why not a puff.com 2013 Storient meerschaum pipe ?


I got good news guys
I am currently in touch with Storient.
Yavuz told me they could provide us any models we ask from them ..
I have this model on my mind.
They are known for their customs pipes so I can not think of any alternative to them.

feel free to ask them : [email protected]

he says he can also make an alternative puff 2013 pipe model to those who want to have puff 2013 pipe from them since this is not official pipe of puff.com but a group buy..it would be available at this web page..

He said 119 usd for any model we choose including silver ring colored stem or any stem options we choose and even including the fedex shipment.. He says he doesnt want to make profit from group pipes but wants us to see storient quality..
I think very good deal and I can even try to bargain more..
:mrgreen:

Storient is known for using the greatest meerschaum blocks in the market like imp and thats seemingly thats why their pipes are carried at smokingpipes.com and 4noggins.com.

Pipesmagazine members are extremely satisfied by the engineering and highest block meerschaum quality.
Mine is a great smoker that you can only feel yourself once you smoke it..

I guess I have done alot to get a my self a nice Storient meer for a great price and now you guys decide ..

Whatever we buy whoever we agree with we should not forget our power as a group so we can get great prices..
thats how the things work in wholesale business ..

I actually do not think a meerschaum is a must too..

I therefore contacted briarbird and getz and will let you know if they can make us the pipe we desire..

GETZpipes studio - handmade smoking briar pipes and accessories

they made 2010-2011-2012 pipes of another forum as well.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

We should consider a lepeltier double walled clay. Something new for people. Low cost (they told me custom pipes start at $70 a while back), plus, with a clay pipe, it could literally have the puff logo printed on it.

Here's an example of one of their pipes:

Lepeltier pipes - world's finest clay pipes - buy decorative clay pipes made in Vermont


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

That's actually kinda cool!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Brinson said:


> We should consider a lepeltier double walled clay. Something new for people. Low cost (they told me custom pipes start at $70 a while back), plus, with a clay pipe, it could literally have the puff logo printed on it.
> 
> Here's an example of one of their pipes:
> 
> ...


JUST talking with another BOTL about just this in another thread. How do they smoke?


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

i would be interested in a meer. cant wait to see how the group decides


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

These interest me greatly. I may have to order one even if the group decides on a different option. 

(The double-walled clay pipe that is)


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

It would be really interesting to see a clay pipe.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm emailing back and forth with Sébastien Beaud currently. I'll post his bid here.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> I'm emailing back and forth with Sébastien Beaud currently. I'll post his bid here.


:thumb: Very interested to hear what he can do. I've wanted one of his pipes since last year.


----------



## Pipe Pastor (Nov 25, 2012)

Has the clay pipe been decided? There is a guy that I heard about in Nashville that makes handmade pipes. Name is Joe Case. You can see his selection on an Etsy site at Joe Case Pipes by joecasepipes on Etsy


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Nothing as been decided. Any one is free to seek a detailed estimate from a maker and post it here. I think we should start the first poll by the end of January. First up is which bid to go with - that decides the maker. Next poll is shape, and that depends on maker. Some will offer anything under the sun, others a choice of select shapes. All other options are left to the individual regarding finish, stems, stains, etc.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

drastic_quench said:


> I'm emailing back and forth with Sébastien Beaud currently. I'll post his bid here.


btw i live about an hour away from Sebastien Beaud.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

Another vote for the Lepeltier, those are neat!


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

As I haven't been on in a while I haven't been following this too closely, read a few pages and skipped ahead. 
I personally will mention that I was on the verge 2 years ago, but did not buy due to personal finances. Last year was far beyond what I could afford, and I would like to see something in the under $100 range 
Again, this is just my opinion on the matter.
I would also like to see a slightly less common, though probably not freehand, shape. I don't see many cuttys, often find nice pokers difficult to acquire, and have yet to find a nice straight brandy/volcano (which I would love as a flake pipe).
Those Joe Case pipes look nice, though a tad heavily finished, but would be out of my price range. Not sure if he would cut a group deal, as his carving does look nice.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> I would really like to see HWeibe as the 2013 Puff pipe maker


I would too Aaron.


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

I had no idea what this thread was, so I'm glad I stopped in.

As a newer pipe guy, I am already in the market for another pipe to add to my modest collection, so as long as the price is right, probably around $100 (or less), I think I could spring for it, and since my collection is small, I almost don't really care what style it is at all!

I like some options more than others, but not enough to veto. If the price is right, and my finances are good, I'm really hoping to be involved in this!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Pale Horse said:


> Another vote for the Lepeltier, those are neat!





lostdog13 said:


> I would too Aaron.


Then one of you should contact them to get some details so they can be included in the first poll.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

drastic_quench said:


> Then one of you should contact them to get some details so they can be included in the first poll.


Please do contact them somebody


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Pale Horse said:


> Another vote for the Lepeltier, those are neat!


Yeah, they are interesting. I'll contact them and find out what I can.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Yeah, they are interesting. I'll contact them and find out what I can.


You rock!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, here's the lowdown on a Le Peltier pipe:

They do handle club pipes, and in fact, have done so before. I'd seen these before and forgot, but I'll put the two sample photos they sent at the bottom of the post.

The problem here would be that we would have to come up with finished artwork of what the pipe would look like. For those of you completely unfamiliar with printing and such, that means what you give them is what you get. No 'ideas', no 'something like this', you have to supply the actual artwork, in color, that will appear on the pipe. They have a decal made which cost will be dependent on how many colors the artwork has. We would have to put a deposit down on the cost of the decal, which sounds more than fair to me. The final cost would be $70 to $75 per pipe, although of course the deposit already paid on the decal would reduce this at crunch time. Here's the photos. Personally, I like one and don't like the other, but remember: the buyers got exactly what they wanted.

(I don't want to overstress it, but remember: if we go with this option, someone has to actually produce the artwork; a lot of great ideas with no artist will do us no good whatsoever! Of course, going along with that added work is the fact that this pipe is less than half the cost of last years pipe, so don't just look at the downside. I don't see it as insurmountable, but it will take a lot of agreement, and a bit of work to pull it off.


















One more caveat: remember, I only volunteered to find out; if we go with Le Peltier, someone else would have to coordinate this thing. I'm doing far better with my illness than I had a right to expect, but my energy levels aren't back to normal, and I wouldn't want to take charge of something this important and drop the ball!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks to Mark for getting us info. The "artwork" could be as simple as "2013 Puff Pipe" in big letters and the screen name of everyone who's ordering one in smaller letters. But if the clay pipe gets the winning vote, I'm betting we've got plenty of artistic talent in this group, and someone would be willing and able to prove me right by coming up with something exceedingly cool.


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

That Sherlock decal is cool. I could see "Puff 2013" coming out as the smoke.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

I really like that option, but I second Terry in that I could do without the image and just having "2013 Puff Pipe" as text on the shank. IMO, the image makes it look a little chincy, but to each his own


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> I really like that option, but I second Terry in that I could do without the image and just having "2013 Puff Pipe" as text on the shank. IMO, the image makes it look a little chincy, but to each his own


 +1 on both accounts


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I love the ship one they have on their site actually with puff2013'on shank and screen name on a sail. Sailing pipe makes you want a navy flake.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Dr. Plume said:


> I love the ship one they have on their site actually with puff2013'on shank and screen name on a sail. Sailing pipe makes you want a navy flake.


You totally just got Styx going in my head :music:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I have master and commander ging on in my head now.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Still in talks with Sébastien Beaud. He mentioned that his line on smokingpipes has no pits or fills. He said that if we wanted the same quality, he would recommend a smallish pipe. He also offered sandblast as a finish which can largely negate the issue of fills. Stains available are brown and light or dark orange. I'll post the full details once I have them.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Still in talks with Sébastien Beaud. He mentioned that his line on smokingpipes has no pits or fills. He said that if we wanted the same quality, he would recommend a smallish pipe. He also offered sandblast as a finish which can largely negate the issue of fills. Stains available are brown and light or dark orange. I'll post the full details once I have them.


This is more appealing to me than the LePeltier, even though I plan to get one. I could use a nice smaller pipe and I like the classic style of the Beo(Beaud?,Beau?) pipes.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> Still in talks with Sébastien Beaud. He mentioned that his line on smokingpipes has no pits or fills. He said that if we wanted the same quality, he would recommend a smallish pipe. He also offered sandblast as a finish which can largely negate the issue of fills. Stains available are brown and light or dark orange. I'll post the full details once I have them.


Wouldn't be bad except for those fat stems. out: I've got a Dunhill bulldog that I don't smoke at all because of the fat stem -- you need a huge mouth with giant teeth to clench a stem like that. (Any American adult male under 6 feet tall and less than 200 pounds is considered quasi-human these days. :lol


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

freestoke said:


> (Any American adult male under 6 feet tall and less than 200 pounds is considered quasi-human these days. :lol


Jim - it's funny how we (or at least I) create images of people in my head based on....well nothing really. I always pictured you as a BIG man with a big beard and little bits of PA sticking to it. I'm guessing I was wrong about some of that image?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

houncer said:


> Jim - it's funny how we (or at least I) create images of people in my head based on....well nothing really. I always pictured you as a BIG man with a big beard and little bits of PA sticking to it. *I'm guessing I was wrong about some of that image? *


I'll say! :lol: I used to push 5'9", but my compressing spine has reduced me to 5'7". My once knotty 150 pounds has shrunk to 125, but it's all flab now. sigh. I'm almost reduced to shopping in the teens section. As for the beard -- I once had a stout beard, but radiation treatments in 1984 wasted it, but at least it left the mustache intact. (I might resurrect the mustache one of these days, because I do grow a rather nice one even though it's bigger than my head.)










Haven't been following this thread much, but is Luciano in the running this year?


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I kinda like the fat stems.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I like the line he does for smoking pipes because of the traditional wax finish and nice simple shapes.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

For the right price I could see myself going in on either the clay pipe, or the "Beau".


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Are the stems really that fat though? I think his pipes tend to have a slightly smaller bowl in general, which tends to make the stems appear much fatter than they are. I've not seen one in person however.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

BrewShooter said:


> Are the stems really that fat though? I think his pipes tend to have a slightly smaller bowl in general, which tends to make the stems appear much fatter than they are. I've not seen one in person however.


Never handled one but I will soon. I am visiting his factory in jan. ill let you all know what I think.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

freestoke said:


> Wouldn't be bad except for those fat stems. out: I've got a Dunhill bulldog that I don't smoke at all because of the fat stem -- you need a huge mouth with giant teeth to clench a stem like that. (Any American adult male under 6 feet tall and less than 200 pounds is considered quasi-human these days. :lol


Sebastien Beo Smooth Paneled Rhodesian Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

Where I'd clench it, it looks thin.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> Sebastien Beo Smooth Paneled Rhodesian Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com
> 
> Where I'd clench it, it looks thin.


Yep, that would be dandy! :tu


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

Coming into this game late, but there are a couple of good carvers here in Columbus - Tim West and R.C. Sands that might be reasonable.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like a nice flake pipe.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

The more I think of it I really like the idea of the clay. And I might know a designer willing to do a design for us for free if we go that way ill ask her tomorrow. She is my wife's best friend and cousin and happens to be a graphic designer for a living with legal images we could use and she can manipulate. So don't let images deter that!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Bump due to calendar change. 

Any responses or quotes yet?


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Any decisions on this.....what is up with the clay pipe option? Any other possibilities? What exactly is going on?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

No word from Sebastien yet. I can't track down Joh's info so far. In the meantime, enjoy this:

Childhood me thought this would look awesome. I can't believe they let me take it. - Imgur


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

That picture is hilarious! I got a shot of my two boys a while back holding some of my smaller Dr. Grabow Lark pipes. They had just purchased fake mustaches from the machine at the Mexican restaurant and I knew the pipes would add just the right touch of class to the shot.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill (Jun 15, 2012)

I really like those clay pipes. As for artwork, why not use the pufferfish logo?


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

That would be cool!!!


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Haven't been following this thread much, but is Luciano in the running this year?


I was talking with Luca last year, and we left it with that he would definitely be interested in doing this year's. I haven't been paying attention too much to the thread either. As I recall, Lucianos were going to be around $80. Do we have a shape that we are working towards? Or are we just looking for someone to propose something that is nice?

RD


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Whip-Poor-Whill said:


> I really like those clay pipes. As for artwork, why not use the pufferfish logo?


This is not a bad idea.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

RupturedDuck said:


> Do we have a shape that we are working towards?


No, we haven't got to shape yet.


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill (Jun 15, 2012)

So, what's happening with this?


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon (Jan 23, 2013)

ProbateGeek said:


> Yeah, but what to do with those damning credit card statements? Now, if I took $200 in Safeway gift cards (SCRIP for my daughters school), I wonder if they'd let me pay in those? Hmmmm, may be a good workaround...
> 
> Sorry, we're derailing the thread - back to group pipe discussions.


So the trick here is next time you go to the store, throw one of those visa gift cards in with the grocerys save a couple up and BAM your in. There basicaly a prepaid debit card.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon (Jan 23, 2013)

my vote would be for a BIG pipe something with a big bowl and fills the hand a Magnum so to speak. Pick a shape and super size it to make it unique. Just my thoughts.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon (Jan 23, 2013)

Another thought I have guns with multiple barrels, what if the pipe had two stems with the pipe. Lots of ppl were saying they liked a churchwarden stem. So why not have one pipe with a matched pair of stems a churchwarden and a straight or stub or whatever. Personally I think it would be really cool if there ras a custom case that held the pipe and both stems.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

YoungDirtyOldMan said:


> Another thought I have guns with multiple barrels, what if the pipe had two stems with the pipe. Lots of ppl were saying they liked a churchwarden stem. So why not have one pipe with a matched pair of stems a churchwarden and a straight or stub or whatever. Personally I think it would be really cool if there ras a custom case that held the pipe and both stems.


You should check out the 2011 meer; I think you can still order them from Altinok, though I could be wrong.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Whip-Poor-Whill said:


> So, what's happening with this?


Nothing new to report. Sending one more email to Sebastien before we just move on.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay, so we've got three solid estimates. I'm disqualifying Sébastien Beaud unfortunately as I never heard back from him. Pasted below are the estimates/descriptions we have. If there are no objections, I propose taking these three straight to a poll. You'll all note that there is no briar carver on this list. If you object, by all means please reach out to your prefered briar carver at once, and ask for his estimate and repost it here. We would average about 20 pipes ordered. We'd want a Puff 2013 stamp or carving. And we would want to know an approximate price as well as any options that could be offered, shapes possible ect. If nothing shows up here in a few weeks, onto the poll with these three:

*Storient *

Just received an answer from Yavuz Korpefiliz owner of Storient Meerschaum..
He said they could make the 2013 pipe for reasonable price like 120 usd. since it would be a group pipe and he just wanted a minimum number of 20 pipes from us for that price which is very possible ?
He said we could choose our model or models here and they could make it..

------------------

*Altinok*

It would run the same as before. We would choose the shape. Last time, and now again, there would be a whole lot of personalization options. Off the top of my head from last time: there was beeswax finish, 1/2 dozen stem colors, churchwarden stems, deluxe cases, tampers, spigots, and I know I'm missing some others. Base price would be $130 to $140. I understand base to be a meer with a black stem, regular fitted case, and it would have the PUFF 2013 carving (likely on the stem).

---------------

*Le Peltier*

Okay, here's the lowdown on a Le Peltier pipe:

They do handle club pipes, and in fact, have done so before. I'd seen these before and forgot, but I'll put the two sample photos they sent at the bottom of the post.

The problem here would be that we would have to come up with finished artwork of what the pipe would look like. For those of you completely unfamiliar with printing and such, that means what you give them is what you get. No 'ideas', no 'something like this', you have to supply the actual artwork, in color, that will appear on the pipe. They have a decal made which cost will be dependent on how many colors the artwork has. We would have to put a deposit down on the cost of the decal, which sounds more than fair to me. The final cost would be $70 to $75 per pipe, although of course the deposit already paid on the decal would reduce this at crunch time. Here's the photos. Personally, I like one and don't like the other, but remember: the buyers got exactly what they wanted.

(I don't want to overstress it, but remember: if we go with this option, someone has to actually produce the artwork; a lot of great ideas with no artist will do us no good whatsoever! Of course, going along with that added work is the fact that this pipe is less than half the cost of last years pipe, so don't just look at the downside. I don't see it as insurmountable, but it will take a lot of agreement, and a bit of work to pull it off.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I got a response, so we'll have a briar in the running!

*Sebastien BEAUD*

Here are some pipes I can make for you (65 Dollars per pipe).

Dimensions (inches): Height: 1.57 (Dublin) 1.65 (Biliard); Lenght: 5.71; Outside diameter: 1.14.
I am sorry for the delay; the offer will still be valid for next year!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Lots of quality options.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I wish you the best of luck if you decide to put your trust into the less than honest Yavuz/Storient.

There are reasons he has been banned from several pipe forums...I just wish I knew _before_ I had dealings with him.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

OnePyroTec said:


> I wish you the best of luck if you decide to put your trust into the less than honest Yavuz/Storient.
> 
> There are reasons he has been banned from several pipe forums...I just wish I knew _before_ I had dealings with him.


Yes, they won't be getting my vote, but they were nominated all the same. If the group wants meer, Altinok is a known quantity. He's delivered before, and it looked like everyone was very satisfied with his year. That said, people have wanted an affordable briar, and the Beaud pipe looks to be the most affordable yet.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

The briar would be cool.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Agreed with a briar, especially since I'm already having an IMP meer made to my specs.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I hate to single anyone out but Storient should be removed from the list. If a BOTL had such a horrible experience that should be enough to give them the boot. I know they were nominated but we should show some repect to Pyro.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks for the thought Troutman, but no need to show me respect by not buying from Yavuz. I only offer ONE of the bad deal horror stories he made. If you want the truth, call PP. They closed his account from so many refunds/charge backs for not delivering what was paid for.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay, that's good enough for me. When PP closes a VENDOR account, something's afoot. 

Anymore estimates, or shall we get on with a three way vote?


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm going to be hit or miss for a few days to a few weeks so to be safe, I'd vote for a Sebastien BEAUD pipe. 

I would purchase either wood/briar though regardless of design.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

My vote would be sub-$150 on price. Shape, I'd love a cutty, you rarely see them at reasonable prices.



Desertlifter said:


> JUST talking with another BOTL about just this in another thread. How do they smoke?


You posted this question a while ago, but no one has answered and the thread is still alive, so...

I don't have a Lepeltier, but I have a Zenith Old Mokum which is the same basic idea. I reviewed the pipe about 2 years ago:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/285526-pipe-review-old-mokum.html

Bottom line, the walls of the bowl get very hot, but the "smoke chamber" works and the smoke will be pretty cool. Like regular clays and meers, it smokes dry and it doesn't ghost easily. It isn't a regular smoke for me, but it is nice once in a while for a change of pace.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> My vote would be sub-$150 on price. Shape, I'd love a cutty, you rarely see them at reasonable prices.
> 
> You posted this question a while ago, but no one has answered and the thread is still alive, so...
> 
> ...


I should really pick one up. Should toss one in an upcoming order - they're darned cheap.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I voted for shape and price range, but not material...

I would consider buying a pipe of any material, assuming the price was right and I liked the shape, but my preferences are briar, meer (close 2nd), and Lepeltier clay (ceramic).

As for makers, how about Mario Grandi? I have a few and they are decent pipes, the price is right (anywhere from $60 to the sky is the limit, but most are in the $70-100 range), they do some interesting designs, and they are hand made pipes. The only drawback is I doubt they'd do carbon copies, we could probably get a run that was similar (though I have no idea if they do commission work), but probably not identical (I've never seen 2 identical Mario Grandi pipes).


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

If anyone would like another maker in the coming poll, get an estimate from them and post it here prior to 3/23. More options are always welcome.


----------

